# Clear Push-Up Tubes



## christinak (Mar 15, 2013)

I bought 10 of the clear tubes (push up kind) for lotion bars...I think from Bulk Apothecary.  I hate them!  While the lotion bars turned out great, they don't stay up when you push them so it's kind of a balancing act...pushing the bar against your body while pushing the tube up from the bottom 

I didn't want the deodorant tubes because they look like....deodorant!  Does anybody use any other kind of tubes?  Im thinking of just going with a lotion bar in a tin or something.  It's a bummer, I was really excited about the tubes!


----------



## Genny (Mar 15, 2013)

What size are you looking for?
MMS has Lotion Bar tubes that are 0.75 oz.  I'm not sure if those are push up ones or not.
I use MMS's Bigger Lip Balm Tubes for solid lotion.  They hold 1/2 an oz and are twist up.   https://www.thesage.com/catalog/LipBalmContainers.html#LipBalmTubesandCaps,0.15ozSize


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 15, 2013)

Elements Bath & Body has 0.75 oz and 2oz twist up tubes

http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/75-oz-Natural-Twist-up-pr-717.html
http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/2-oz-Natural-Twist-up-Tube-pr-486.html


----------



## christinak (Mar 15, 2013)

http://www.brambleberry.com/Push-Tubes-Clear-P4203.aspx  This is what I have now...

This is what I wanted...I just want them to actually stay up!


----------



## christinak (Mar 15, 2013)

Genny said:


> What size are you looking for?
> MMS has Lotion Bar tubes that are 0.75 oz.  I'm not sure if those are push up ones or not.
> I use MMS's Bigger Lip Balm Tubes for solid lotion.  They hold 1/2 an oz and are twist up.   https://www.thesage.com/catalog/LipBalmContainers.html#LipBalmTubesandCaps,0.15ozSize


 
The lotion bar containers I have now are 2 oz.


----------



## Genny (Mar 15, 2013)

christinak said:


> This is what I wanted...I just want them to actually stay up!



I've heard that that's a common problem with the push up ones


----------



## Genny (Mar 15, 2013)

WSP has 2 oz clear tubes in twist up
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...&ProductName=2+oz+Natural+Twist-up+Tube+&+Top


----------



## christinak (Mar 15, 2013)

That' awesome!  I'm going to order, thanks!


----------



## Genny (Mar 18, 2013)

christinak said:


> That' awesome!  I'm going to order, thanks!



Hopefully you haven't ordered yet.  WSP has a sale on those today.


----------



## christinak (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh awesome, I didn't!  Ill check it out   Thanks!!


----------



## Clueless (May 1, 2013)

*Lotion bar tubes*

Hi, I recently ordered some tubes fr www.specialtybottle.com .
I like them a lot. They are perfect for my use, I ordered this size (Stick Flat Tube .5 oz w/ Cap) 

Dimensions: 1.5" width by 3" height. Case quantity: 144
They cost 57cents each when u buy 144 and up, otherwise they cost 77cents


----------



## kg_lori (May 11, 2013)

christinak said:


> Oh awesome, I didn't!  Ill check it out   Thanks!!


 


I'm curious to know if you ordered the ones from WSP and how do you like them if you did. I order the ones you were originally using and haven't had any complaints ... just wondering if you prefered the WSP ones - I'd definetly have to up my price on the sticks if I went to the 2oz ones.

Thanks!
Lori


----------



## christinak (May 11, 2013)

Oh no, I never placed an order yet


----------



## moonbeam (May 11, 2013)

You know, I use the ones from BB, I just hold the bottom up with my finger until I get what I need and then it can go back down til next time. I usually explein that to my customers too. I hope you find what you need!


----------



## kharmon320 (May 12, 2013)

I use the clear 2oz Twist up tubes from EBB.  They have worked great for me for lotion bars and deodorants.


----------

